# Lochia has a noticeably "fishy" smell



## peainthepod (Jul 16, 2008)

TMI ahead:

I'm just over three weeks postpartum and my lochia finally stopped almost completely two days ago. This morning it was still gone except for a brownish spot that was very watery and about the size of a silver dollar. There's also a noticeable fishy odor "down there". The lochia itself doesn't seem to be the source of the odor...it's just sort of present on and off.

I'm calling my midwife first thing in the morning but how worried should I be? I have no other symptoms that I can tell. I also have family visiting right now which is a HUGE source of stress for me.

Does lochia ever smell like this normally? What am I in for if this is an infection? I'm exhausted and stressed out and now I'm a little scared after Googling "fishy lochia". Help!


----------

